# Thought i'd take some new pics of my fish



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

The pics i posted before were really old so as i've joined this gr8 community here are some new pics of my jag.

Thanks

p.s. I have a question. My fish is healthy and looks good but for some reason it seems to fast for up to 5 days at a time. However when it is in the mood it will gorge itself???

Is this normal? Thanks


----------



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

nice looking fish, but i think your going to get a few responses telling you that the tank is way way to small for it

otherwise nice


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

And here's the 1st. :lol: He does need more room though. 
If that's normal for him then yes, if it's out of the ordinary then it might be an issue. Since he doesn't look like he has to expend much energy swimming around at the moment he probably won't eat as much or as frequently. 
Normal is a pretty subjective term. As long as he's otherwise healthy and growing, I'd say he's ok. Really nice fishBTW , just give him some more room. :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree! A 40 gal isn't enough room for a Jag. I would give him/her at the very least a 75 gal.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Let's keep this going... 

IMO this fish really needs a larger tank. Jags get *big*. Also your problems with it eating _could_ be linked to the smaller tank. If you want your fish to live a long, happy, and healthy life I would move it to a larger tank. Most ideal would be like 120 gallons.


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

suppose I will then, bit of a shame though cos the tank fits perfect where it is.

Its always been in that tank though and its grown an inch in the last year.

Cheers


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just an inch in the past year! 

Before long if it isn't too late already it will become stunted which will be very unhealthy for the Jag and it will live a shorter life.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry this just came into mind:

Please know that we are not trying to criticize you or anything we are just suggesting whats best for the fish and you. It's completely up to you on how you want to take care of the fish we just give advice. But just a heads up you do know how big your Jag can get right? If not they can get up to 16 + inches.


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Size depends on the sex of the jag, but still I do think it should have a bigger tank.


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice looking Jag you got there. :thumb:


----------

